

Scaling Twitter Applications Without Blinking - Apigee & Heroku - shanley
http://apigee.com/blog_detail/heroku_and_scaling_twitter_applications_without_blinking

======
jluxenberg
_"by accessing the Twitter API through Apigee, you can receive significantly
improved Twitter API rate limits"_

So the selling point of this service is that they have used their leverage to
get "better" access to Twitter APIs than a non-Apigee developer? Smells
fishy...

------
jimslade
super cool.....

